# Clowns have seperated????



## Michelle9843 (May 19, 2011)

It seams my pair of Ocellaris Clownfish have decided to sleep on oposite sides of the tank...this is new however as they have always been side by side since we put them in. Any thoughts as to why this is? Do they fight like a married couple?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

how long have you had them? what size tank? what else is with them? are you sure they are the same type of clown?


----------



## Michelle9843 (May 19, 2011)

They are the same, were purchased as a mated pair. We have a 75 Gallon and they have been together about 1 1/2 years. Here's a run down of what we have, nothing has changed, except we added a few corals, but this started before we put them in....so I don't think that has anything to do with it.

Size: 75 Gallon 
Lighting: Current Fixture- 4 x 48" T-5's (Blue), 2x 150 watt Halide's, 18 Blue/White LED's
Waterflow: 1- Osc. 600 Powerhead, 1-Standard 1200 Powerhead
30 Gallon Sump Tank

2 Clowns
1 Blue Damsel
1 Fire Goby
1 Yellow Head Sleeper Goby
1 Pink Spotted Watchman Goby
1 Coral Beauty
1 Harlequin Shrimp
1 Skunk Shrimp
1 Pink Cucumber
1 Pencil Urchent
Green Bubble Anenoeme
Toadstool Leather Coral
Galaxias Coral
Purple Star Polyps
Green Star Polyps
Armor of the Gods, Zooanthids
2 Feather Dusters
Blue Mushrooms
Green Brain Coral
Orange Montipora
Green Montipora
Orange Acropora
Nassuris Snails
Turbo Snails
Red/Blue Leg Crabs

I Know I'm missing a few not looking at the tank...lol

Water is reading good, keep everything at 0, water changes every 2 weeks at 15%, and add supplaments as needed based on additional readings.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i would keep an eye out, but as long as theyre both eating i wouldnt worry to much. your tank is big enough that if there is some aggresion they'd have the space to find their own niche (sp?) 
hows that damsel doing? picking on other fish?


----------



## Michelle9843 (May 19, 2011)

Actually I have had allot of people ask about it, and he's doing good, in fact he get's picked on by the coral beauty which I think has chilled him out a little, he was the main dominate one at first but when we added the coral beauty that changed quick.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

lol, the coral beauty was the next fish i was going to ask about.

IMO damsels are reef safe, not fish safe.


----------



## Michelle9843 (May 19, 2011)

Yes I know. We were warned about the Damsel, and he did pick on the others for awhile, but the Coral Beauty set him straight and now that we have added a few more fish to the mix, they seem to have all found there place in society. Personally my favorite is the Watchman Goby, I just feel like he see's everything and watch's us all the time. He doesn't stay on the bottom like everything I've read. In fact he loves a flat piece of rock we have toward the top, he acts like he owns the rock but that is not of course where he sleeps at night. My only assumption on that is 2 things. The most flow comes across that piece of rock and the Skunk Shrimp call the under part of that rock (it's a pass through) his home and seems to like cleaning the goby on a daily basis. The Harlequin Shrimp would be my second. He's so mysterious and we only see him every few days...but what a personality. He has a thing with our snails...he doesn't eat them just likes dragging them across the sand for some reason...I guess to move them out of his way. And then for some strange reason he thinks the Anemone will protect his uneaten Starfish for him while he travels....doesn't quite make the Anemone happy...he pushes it out...lol, and in return just pisses of the Harlequin as he dashes back across the tank to claim his food in case someone else wants it (not that they do..lol). Love watching our tanks, we watch all our tanks more then tv these days...it's very entertaining!

I just don't understand the Clowns behavior, they are eating fine and seem to act fine during the day, but at night when the light go out and just the moon lights are on you can see them go to opposite ends of the tank??? The only way I could explain it was to think they fight like married people..lol. Maybe they are just having a bad month...unless someone else has had this experience and can give me more in site. I just hate to see my couple not together.


----------

